# The New Outback 295Re



## Cheyenne

My husband and I are seriously thinking about trading our 31RQS for the 295RE but we haven't actually seen it in person. Lakeshore RV and Holman(who we learned about here, thank you) both have one in stock but they are a 10 hour drive from where we live. We haven't been able to find one near where we live yet. The photos are gorgeous and we well know the quality of Outback Travel Trailers so we are tempted to trust our gut and buy sight unseen. I just hoped someone on these forums either owns one or has wandered through one in person and could comment.

Thanks so much!

For anyone interested...here are some pics -

http://www.holmanrv.com/inventory/79395/New-2010-Keystone-RV-Outback-295RE.aspx


----------



## ORvagabond

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## Carey

I can see why you like that model. SweeT! Lots of room with a rear entertainmant. Thats very 5er like.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Coming from a 31RQS to this seems like a big change. The 31RQS is (in my opinion of course) a "family" trailer and the "295RE" seems more like a "couple" trailer. I say this as there isn't really any dedicated sleeping locations for kids.

Have the kids moved on...and now this is just for the two of you?


----------



## Cheyenne

No, we have actually loved the 31RQS and it is a great family trailer. Our oldest is 15 and we have a 10 and 11 year old as well (all boys). But we live in a pretty rainy area of the country and we found we spent a fair amount of time actually inside the trailer the past two camping seasons. Once, we even had 3 other families crammed into the 31RQS (13 of us in all) on a particularly stormy night, watching a movie. We also found we often find ourselves parked with the best view (Lake Ontario beaches, Adirondack lakes, etc.) with the bunkhouse facing what we'd like to be looking at.

We were thinking in the 295RE, there is so much room in the living space, the kids would still have the pull out sofa and the dinette, plus room for two more (there's always an extra boy or two thrown into the mix lol) on the floor on air mattresses or z-rests. I also really like the door from the master to the bathroom and then another door from the hallway.

Lots of interesting differences. And I do like to shake it up from time to time.

Someday, when it's just hubby and I again, I want something a little more compact. Although, who knows, we might be the favorite grandparents of all.


----------



## GO WEST

With your experience with Outbacks you could go with a "sight unseen" decison. You know what you are looking at with the good powerpoint provided by Holmans. You know the quality of Outbacks. My guess is the prices are only going to go up...winter a good time to buy? I have been inside one double-opposing slide (Alpha Gold) and it opens the RV into almost a "house like" room. Pretty cool. I think you will like it. You have stated some very good reasons for wanting to change to a living room from a bunk house and I agree your boys and their friends can just make that living area the bunk room. They will be fine on the floor with some good padding under them; they will like that area for sleeping too. How about that bigger bathroom, that's a pretty nice feature too. Go with it.


----------



## johng

My wife and I went to the Cleveland RV Show, which advertised had 600 units, and liked it so well that we bought one.They said they have it in stock, General RV, but don't want to take delivery until March if possible, but I think we will have to take it in the next couple of weeks. Yes it is a beautiful trailer, and while we were in it seemed to be the quietest,most comfortable,and good quality. We have a Colman Bayside pop up which I really like but it is getting to be to much work setting it up all the time. Like Oregon_Camper said the privacy for guest is not there. Are children are groin but do come camping with use with the grandchildren. I think that it would sleep 2 comfortable on the air bed sofa and more 2 in the dinette area. I like the floor plan with the bath between bed room and the living area so that I or the guest could use it a night and not have to walk through the trailer. Again yes it's a very nice gooing trailer.


----------



## ember

Cheyenne,
Stacey (DH) and I were in one at Petes RV in So. Burlington, Vermont just last week!! It is a SWEET and SPACIOUS unit!! We decided IF we were in a trading mood, we would trade for this one!! I think in the brochures you can trade out the two 2 rockers for a small sofa. I can't remember for sure, and it doesn't show the option online, so I could be mistaken. 
Hope this helps.

TTFN
Ember


----------



## Cheyenne

Oh my, I am so jealous. Our RV show is not until March 4th and I am chomping at the bit to see it in person. Thanks for sharing your experiences. Think it just confirms what I already know...


----------



## socialstudiesmom

It is beautiful and seems to have lots of storage. The bathroom is spacious too! Having three kids and quite a few RVs (nine in all), I've got to just say that making up beds every night would be the deal breaker for us. Been there, done that. It pushed us out of our Keystone Bullet. It's nice to have a designated kid area where they can store all their kid "stuff," let alone the beds. There are other Outback bh models with more interior space. Have you looked at the Sydney 310bhs? Otherwise, if the bed situation won't bother you, it is a lovely, lovely tt, and I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## go6car

I have to say, this is the first TT floor plan that I've seen in a while that really caught my eye! Glad to see Outback jumped on this! I'm a huge fan of the rear-living designs (hence the one I have now!), and this one is really nice!

In my fantasy design (a variation on this current one), the only things I'd change are swapping out the rockers for twin euro-chairs w/footrests, a dual-door fridge/freezer, and an option to make that flatscreen TV a whole lot bigger, LOL!









Ok, I'm back to reality now. I'd miss our Sydney-sized front storage compartment, though.

Totally think you should get this, so I say _go for it_!

Happy Camping!


----------



## Cheyenne

LOL You guys are killing me! Our RV show is not until March 4th and we are back into snowy weather so a trip to Lakeshore or Holman isn't in the cards at the moment. I can't wait to see it and I'll post after we do!


----------



## KTMRacer

We just bought a 295RE. It was the first TT the wife and I both liked at first sight. We were somewhat looking for a TT, stumbled across the 295RE and fell in love with it. We kept looking at other floor plans and kept coming back to the 295RE. Only drawback for us was the length, would have preferred something a few feet shorter for easier access in forest service campgounds, but that's about it.

the big selling feature was the rear entertainment with big window and couch/chairs. Very open and great view to the outside on three sides. Really open with lots of storage. Also it's one of the few we found where you could get in, make lunch, use bathroom, get to the fridge with the slides in!

We found 3 in town this last thursday, On Sat we closed the deal on the interior we wanted, it was the last one available. the other two had been sold earlier. One was sold between 9am when we looked at it and noon when we called back to negotiate prices. (it wasn't the color we wanted anyway)

Since we wanted a trailer for
a) the two of us







the two of us and 2 grandkids 
c) two of us and 2 grandkids along with mom and dad
d) the two of us and one other couple.

the 295 fit the bill. with the air bed couch down, you can still walk around it, and the central bath with doors to kitchen and master bed is great with others.

We're considering replacing the two swivel rockers with the eckorness chair and leather recliner from our famiy room.

The 295 seems to fit the bill perfectly. Will pick it up Wed. can't wait for the shakedown cruise!!!


----------



## jdpm

John and I spent 2 days enjoying the Tampa RV Sumer Show with several other Outbackers as well as an SOB couple who found the 295RE of major interest to them. 
I will say that Keystone continues to improve the Outback line and the 2011's are pretty impressive. As far as the 295RE - its a very nice unit with a lot of floor space. The drawback I notied is the small kitchen with very little overhead cabinet or counter space. Other than that it is a nice unit. I think the SOB's will become Outbackers soon!







phillip

P.S. Looks like you are a diesel owner. Being a fiver and diesel owner myself, I was wondering if you have considered the 283FRE Outback Sydney. It is basically the same floorplan and would offer more outside storage, a shorter towing length, and easier hitch-up/unhitch and towing experience. 
http://keystone-sydney.com/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=&model=283FRE


----------



## Jewellfamily

socialstudiesmom said:


> It is beautiful and seems to have lots of storage. The bathroom is spacious too! Having three kids and quite a few RVs (nine in all), I've got to just say that making up beds every night would be the deal breaker for us. Been there, done that. It pushed us out of our Keystone Bullet. It's nice to have a designated kid area where they can store all their kid "stuff," let alone the beds. There are other Outback bh models with more interior space. Have you looked at the Sydney 310bhs? Otherwise, if the bed situation won't bother you, it is a lovely, lovely tt, and I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


This is the same reason we went with the 312BH instead of another model. We have 2 kids and the dog, and then some combination of inlaws, nieces, nephews, kids' friends, and on and on....

The large living room units are nice but I like not having to fold everything up and make it out every day. Our last camper was like that (and it was too small)


----------



## huntr70

FYI....the 295RE is no more. The newest model is the 298RE. It is basically the same floorplan, just adds aslide in the bedroom for the wardrobe.

Steve



jdpm said:


> John and I spent 2 days enjoying the Tampa RV Sumer Show with several other Outbackers as well as an SOB couple who found the 295RE of major interest to them.
> I will say that Keystone continues to improve the Outback line and the 2011's are pretty impressive. As far as the 295RE - its a very nice unit with a lot of floor space. The drawback I notied is the small kitchen with very little overhead cabinet or counter space. Other than that it is a nice unit. I think the SOB's will become Outbackers soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phillip
> 
> P.S. Looks like you are a diesel owner. Being a fiver and diesel owner myself, I was wondering if you have considered the 283FRE Outback Sydney. It is basically the same floorplan and would offer more outside storage, a shorter towing length, and easier hitch-up/unhitch and towing experience.
> http://keystone-sydney.com/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=&model=283FRE


----------



## KTMRacer

Jewellfamily said:


> It is beautiful and seems to have lots of storage. The bathroom is spacious too! Having three kids and quite a few RVs (nine in all), I've got to just say that making up beds every night would be the deal breaker for us. Been there, done that. It pushed us out of our Keystone Bullet. It's nice to have a designated kid area where they can store all their kid "stuff," let alone the beds. There are other Outback bh models with more interior space. Have you looked at the Sydney 310bhs? Otherwise, if the bed situation won't bother you, it is a lovely, lovely tt, and I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


This is the same reason we went with the 312BH instead of another model. We have 2 kids and the dog, and then some combination of inlaws, nieces, nephews, kids' friends, and on and on....

The large living room units are nice but I like not having to fold everything up and make it out every day. Our last camper was like that (and it was too small)
[/quote]

As much as we love ours, I agree, the 295RE/298RE is really a (retired) couples trailer or for someone who occasionally has others along, not a family trailer. we love ours, but usually it's only the two us and we love the open space and room, but I don't think we would like it if we had younger kids. The BH models seem ideal for that. It's one thing when there are adults who can get there own bed ready at night and put stuff away in the AM, quite another if we had to pick up after kids in the morning!


----------



## jdpm

huntr70 said:


> John and I spent 2 days enjoying the Tampa RV Sumer Show with several other Outbackers as well as an SOB couple who found the 295RE of major interest to them.
> I will say that Keystone continues to improve the Outback line and the 2011's are pretty impressive. As far as the 295RE - its a very nice unit with a lot of floor space. The drawback I notied is the small kitchen with very little overhead cabinet or counter space. Other than that it is a nice unit. I think the SOB's will become Outbackers soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phillip
> 
> P.S. Looks like you are a diesel owner. Being a fiver and diesel owner myself, I was wondering if you have considered the 283FRE Outback Sydney. It is basically the same floorplan and would offer more outside storage, a shorter towing length, and easier hitch-up/unhitch and towing experience.
> http://keystone-sydney.com/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=&model=283FRE


[/quote]

My reference was to the 298re. Thanks for that. Phillip


----------



## momike

ember said:


> Cheyenne,
> Stacey (DH) and I were in one at Petes RV in So. Burlington, Vermont just last week!! It is a SWEET and SPACIOUS unit!! We decided IF we were in a trading mood, we would trade for this one!! I think in the brochures you can trade out the two 2 rockers for a small sofa. I can't remember for sure, and it doesn't show the option online, so I could be mistaken.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> TTFN
> Ember


My wife and I just bought a new 298RE at the Kansas City RV show. I was hooked on the 295RE and when we saw this one all they had to do was put the paperwork in front of us and we signed up for it! We had it configured with two sleeper sofas (instead of the 2 recliners) because we have our married kids that travel with us occasionally and it is very easy to sleep or watch TV in the living room. We can also use the U-shaped dinette to sleep two more if needed. We should be able to pick ours up Mid-March and take it out so I can't wait!

ML62


----------



## Chris 312BH

298RE is a great looking trailer. My in-laws are picking theirs up on Thursday. Great floorplan for their needs with plenty of space and storage. I think you could probably play twister in thier living room.


----------

